# Why are the vast majority of sportsman so ignorant.



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

TriggerDiscipline said:


> Yeah I wonder about that. I know that when you purchase a license online, it won't show you other licenses until you buy a base license. But if you go to a store, they ask you if you have your base license. I always answer truthfully "yes", but I wonder if you can buy a deer license without a base at a store.
> 
> One of the yahoos told me his license fees have increased too. As far as I remember for the last decade or so, deer tags have always been $20 each. I have a feeling that more people than we realize go through life permanently drunk.


I think if they try to punch in a deer lic after you told them you have a base lic it will be rejected. I don't know. The senor lic is cheaper for the buck tag but the doe I not sure. I will find out tomorrow when I get mine


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

TriggerDiscipline said:


> Yeah I wonder about that. I know that when you purchase a license online, it won't show you other licenses until you buy a base license. But if you go to a store, they ask you if you have your base license. I always answer truthfully "yes", but I wonder if you can buy a deer license without a base at a store.
> 
> One of the yahoos told me his license fees have increased too. As far as I remember for the last decade or so, deer tags have always been $20 each. I have a feeling that more people than we realize go through life permanently drunk.


When my younger son got out of college during the depth of the 2009/10 recession, for a job he worked at Dick's for awhile.
He had countless stories of just what you mentioned of guys just berating and abusing the help over issues with State license problems trying every which way to pull a scam.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Jimbos said:


> My guess is the idiots have been buying the base license every year but just didn't realize it.
> I could be wrong but I don't think that the system will sell them a deer license without a base license purchased first.


You are correct. It will not sell any hunting or trapping tags without base. We have people that get mad when we ask if the have base they say yes and system says no.


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

smitty1975 said:


> I dream of ice fishing Saginaw bay, love to bend your ear about that subject.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737T using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Do it it’s a blast,I live by lake st Clair and ice fished for years catching small perch I went to the bay a few years back I’m hooked walleye through the ice is a blast


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Jimbos said:


> My guess is the idiots have been buying the base license every year but just didn't realize it.
> I could be wrong but I don't think that the system will sell them a deer license without a base license purchased first.


Spot on. When I purchased my combo I forgot to ask for the base. After entering my i.d. the clerk said "I have to sell you a base license". Normally I already have a base before purchasing a combo, I was surprised the system was advanced enough to pick up on that.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Sparky23 said:


> You are correct. It will not sell any hunting or trapping tags without base. We have people that get mad when we ask if the have base they say yes and system says no.


When they first changed systems I panicked that I still needed the base license until I went back and seen that I already had one.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

TriggerDiscipline said:


> I went to Dunham's today to pick up some last minute supplies. The guy in front of me in line was in a huff about having to buy a base license. Apparently he's never heard of that requirement before and he's been buying licenses without one for years. What's worse is the guy behind him agreed with him. I've heard of guys just lying and saying "yes" when the clerk asks "do you have your base license?", but this is the first time I've seen people who were ignorant of that requirement.
> 
> They looked at me and I backed up the clerk and told them that's been the law for as long as I can remember. I must have looked authoritative, because they backed down and apologized. Oh, and one of them was at the store to exchange remington sluggers, he bought 20 gauge slugs when he needed 12 gauge.


Most places won't take returns on ammo. I'm surprised that Dunham's does.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

smitty1975 said:


> I've got a place in St.Helen and the bay is only 45 minutes away. I've been wanting to go, it's just the ice conditions always seem sketchy. I have a couple 4 wheelers but have been advised that a snow machine is a much safer option.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737T using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


If you're that concerned I guess you'll never go. Tons of quads go out there every winter. Just dont be stupid with crack crossings. Your quads will be fine.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

Tilden Hunter said:


> Most places won't take returns on ammo. I'm surprised that Dunham's does.


At first they told him that. But then because it was unopened, and I'm thinking because the clerk had been dealing with idiots all day, they let him "exchange" the package.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

smitty1975 said:


> Why is it......


Your right...Why is it we're prejudged?

Why is it everyone assumes if one carry firearms into a school they're about to do harm?........Yea I know........ so yea get used to it.......



Buddwiser said:


> Screw what others think...


Lol try the above.........


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Jan 7, 2019)

As far as the Bay goes, if you go for the first time go with someone who knows the bay. I grew up on Erie so I had some experiance with pressure cracks. When I went the first time, I just asked around the parking lot and this group of guys told us to tag along. We had a great day, made some new liftime friends, I bought them all supper and a few beers, and Walla. Meet some pretty cool guys every year, allways loved Mich, lic are a little salty, but ya cant beat the commoratery!!


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

TriggerDiscipline said:


> Yeah I wonder about that. I know that when you purchase a license online, it won't show you other licenses until you buy a base license. But if you go to a store, they ask you if you have your base license. I always answer truthfully "yes", but I wonder if you can buy a deer license without a base at a store.
> 
> One of the yahoos told me his license fees have increased too. As far as I remember for the last decade or so, deer tags have always been $20 each. I have a feeling that more people than we realize go through life permanently drunk.


The last price increas was 2014. In 2013 you could buy a combo deer license fir $30 in 2014 it went to $40. 2014 was also the first year you had to buy a base license. That increased the cost an additional $11.

So 5 yrs ago the cost of a combo increased from $30 to $51. That increase was the first increase in about 20 yrs. Still a bargain.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

sullyxlh said:


> Your right...Why is it we're prejudged?
> 
> Why is it everyone assumes if one carry firearms into a school they're about to do harm?........Yea I know........ so yea get used to it.......
> 
> ...


Nice. My post had nothing to do with firearms in school and I'll thank you not to use anything I post in the future. Nice try though.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

antlerhunter said:


> I agree 100%. Had someone make a comment last weekend while fishing at Pine Grove Park with only 2 rods as I always have, "What?,Your that good you only need 2 rods?" I do just fine with 2 and I can hand carry all my equipment to and from the parking lot in one trip.



And I can say, you are good compitition too I bet you would catch more than me or most if we were using 3 or 4 . 
Thank you


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

Rasputin said:


> > Why is it if you shoot a cross bow your a sell out, and why is it if you dont have a .450 bushmaster you all of a sudden are taking "chances" you dont have to. Why cant you just be a honest, cheap, every day common sportsman that loves what he does and does his best to get it done?
> 
> 
> OK, that's all the incentive I needed, I'm going to go out and get a 450. Thanks SMitty. How can I return the favor?


I started out with zero knowledge and without a mentor, figuring this out on my own. I bought a mossberg 20 ga 10 years ago w/ rifled barrel. Spent 7 years shooting at deer and missing, and a frustrating hour every year trying to sight it in with $3 sabots. Non-fatally wounded a couple. The only deer we took down with it took 5 shot before hitting them. I attribute those to dumb luck. I seriously had no idea how awful that gun was. I was close to giving it all up.
A few years back I finally bought a .450. Only a little more expensive than that stupid 20 ga. Oh man... 5 shots to sight it in, and it shoots where it's pointed at. Has taken a fair number of deer since, and each one was one shot and down within 30yds. 

Best hunting decision ever so far. As an honest cheap common sportsman, I'd say you may be taking chances. I sure was.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

smitty1975 said:


> Why is it if you loose a deer, everyone assumes that you dont practice, and that they have been hunting for 93 years and never made a bad shot. Why is it when you catch some one trespassing they can just say "yep I did, it was wrong" and leave? Why is it if you shoot a cross bow your a sell out, and why is it if you dont have a .450 bushmaster you all of a sudden are taking "chances" you dont have to. Why cant you just be a honest, cheap, every day common sportsman that loves what he does and does his best to get it done?


Why? Because humans, even sportsman unfortunately, are increasingly more selfish and self-centered, yet at the same time horribly insecure. The insecurity forces them to project their opinions more loudly in an effort to validate their self-worth, which they judge by how it compares to others versus how they feel about it themselves. Whether they admit it/know it or not, in their own eyes there isn't enough real value to be found in their person, so they create a sense of relative value by robbing those around them. And, in my opinion, that's why those people say what they say and do what they do. 

Screw it dude. Tomorrow's November 15th.


----------



## antlerhunter (Oct 26, 2014)

on a call said:


> And I can say, you are good compitition too I bet you would catch more than me or most if we were using 3 or 4 .
> Thank you


Good rod holders are a good start LOL


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

antlerhunter said:


> Good rod holders are a good start LOL



Another .... GREAT reason to go brave the cold and snow...
This weather is well...something else. 
Did you guys get the 8+ inches we did ???


----------



## antlerhunter (Oct 26, 2014)

The channel 4 news said we got 14", I saw 12.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

DirtySteve said:


> The last price increas was 2014. In 2013 you could buy a combo deer license fir $30 in 2014 it went to $40. 2014 was also the first year you had to buy a base license. That increased the cost an additional $11.
> 
> So 5 yrs ago the cost of a combo increased from $30 to $51. That increase was the first increase in about 20 yrs. Still a bargain.


Ah, well the guy was probably in his mid 60's, so his assumptions are not unreasonable. The older I get, the faster time flies. The first guy though, was in his 30's.


----------

